# Off Grid Living



## Raw TV (Aug 2, 2012)

*Would you move off the grid?*​
*If given the opportunity and materials, would you move off the grid?*

Yes! Without a doubt.3784.09%Maybe... I'd need convincing.511.36%No way!24.55%

*What's your least favorite aspect of modern society?*

The constant media presence1215.79%The stress1317.11%The overpopulation/ 'crowdedness'3140.79%The destruction of our earth67.89%Other1418.42%

*Would you be interested in learning more about an opportunity to start your own off grid, sustainable community?*

Yes, please contact me so we can speak00.00%Yes, but please only send me information1329.55%Maybe... how can I learn more?1022.73%No thank you2147.73%


----------



## Raw TV (Aug 2, 2012)

Hi Everyone,
Mind taking our poll?

Thanks!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

My wife and I own a "cabin" that is off grid now. We haul water and have a 16k generator for power. As for the second part of your poll I'll say that... society isn't so bad.....if you can stand the people


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Im waiting as we speak for a package to build my own solar panels, and also on getting a wind generator.


----------



## charlie63 (Aug 11, 2012)

SURE WOULD!


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

Not much of a people person myself. Just me, the wife, and dogs living in a 5-10 square mile area would suit me fine.


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

I plan on being off the grid in a year or so, as far as setting up a community, well that would defeat the purpose of moving out to the middle of nowhere to get away from it all.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Knowing how to do it and doing it are entirely different. Knowing how to do it would be cool and worthwhile info. As far as living in a community...like HellBilly said, defeats the purpose. Plus I think those "communities" might be kind of weird. Don't drink the Kool-Aid.

However, "Survival" is really a community concept though. All human history bears that out. It's also much easier in a normal law-abiding community that has some grid function. The lone-wolf survival mentality is great until you get sick, accidentally cut a tendon...or get a tooth-ache. I firmly believe the less-grid dependant and less in-debt you are, the far better. I do have duplicate systems for water, electric, heat, cooking, light, etc, for my home if "the grid" would fail. This is just plain common sense. Why on earth would I resort to camping in a cold house if the electric goes out? RS, NattyB


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I agree with hellbilly... but it would be helpfull to know a Dr. DDS and a brew master!...


----------



## bucksquatch (Nov 21, 2012)

I would love to move off grid, problem is acquiring land and finding a job to pay for said land. Also taxes, internet capabilities, food, etc... I understand you can hunt for the food (licenses still cost money), burn wood to save money and do some other stuff to save money. I've been trying to find a way to move away from people for awhile now and it just isn't possible without an inheritance or a long flippin' commute to make money.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

On our way to doing that now. We will be off-grid full time by February.

http://www.our180.com


----------



## bucksquatch (Nov 21, 2012)

Great website Chris, gave me a bit of insight into where to start anyway. Wyoming is my off grid goal, was there training for the ND oil fields in Rock Springs, Wyoming (SW Wyoming) back in 2009, decided oil fields weren't for me so I moved back MN but the Casper, Wyoming (NE Wyoming) area sort of held a special place in my heart since the trip. Been sort of an obsession/love affair with moving away to remote Wyoming ever since, get a piece of land I won't be bothered on, hunt my own food, have a medium sized 1-2 bedroom "cabin", grow my own veggies, even thought of raising something like a dozen goats for food and entertainment (but that's extra money to feed said goats) and now the going solar idea you have seems like a duh moment for me (so simple, why didn't I think of it?). Anyway, good luck Chris, look forward to hearing how it goes and great job again on the website (I went to school for web design and graphic design as well).


----------



## Southern Yankee (Nov 23, 2012)

My wife and I lived off the grid for 3 yrs. on top of a mountian in upstate NY. Wood heat, battery 12 volt lights, propane frig and stove, 4500 watt gen., 250' well, inverter for tv. It was great!!


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

My wife and I have been talking lately. We're gonna by some property and retire off grid in a few years. Looking for land now, should have it paid off in 5-7 years. Should be able to sell the current house for enuff cash to build the cabin and pay for the solar/wind power system. For the first time in my adult life, retirement looks like a real possibility!!

Life's too short not to hunt coyotes!


----------



## rsf31tmp (Aug 30, 2012)

Southern Yankee said:


> My wife and I lived off the grid for 3 yrs. on top of a mountian in upstate NY. Wood heat, battery 12 volt lights, propane frig and stove, 4500 watt gen., 250' well, inverter for tv. It was great!!


why did it stop? If you don't mind me asking


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I wouldn't be able to get my wife to go off the grid if I tried. Danged city folk.


----------



## Coalforge (Nov 30, 2012)

I grew up in Alaska. Winters there are not a cakewalk by any means. I don't miss having to kick yellow icicles off the outhouse seat where someone didn't aim. At retirement age so a milder climate, off the grid might be fine.


----------



## HunterGatherer (Dec 18, 2012)

I say that living off the grid is impossible. First, you would still be dependent on society for basic materials, to start. You would be dependent on a society that allows off the grid sustainable society for security from foreign invaders who want to impose their way of life on you and so on. The list goes on. You would still have to pay taxes, etc., etc. any feeling you have of being "off the grid" would be fleeting and not authentic.


----------



## HunterGatherer (Dec 18, 2012)

I mean, wasn't the Unabomber living "off the grid?" And, they caught him....


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Crap, now I got to get a dictionary, with words like autonomous just to read posts here !! LOL

But well said SG


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I just call that a "cabin" lol


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Keep in mind this can be all done in manner of degrees. I'm totally in grid, but can live quit fine "off grid" (unplugged) in the same neighborhood for at least 3 months. Others want more space and separation. Bottom line: anyone who is more self-responsible and more self-dependent is better than someone less prepared. You can decide how far "off-grid" you want to be. ...However, the grid is pretty well mapped. Your very much on it...you just might not be plugged in.


----------



## Traprdan (Jul 8, 2013)

I don't believe you can live totally off grid. Big brother has satellites, and every sqft of the conus is mapped ( don't believe it just google earth for starters) not mention drones.. 
Although I think you can limit your exposure some not totally cut away.. Medical, taxes etc..
Will always keep us tied in some way.. But in a SHTF situation it is nice to know that you can have a BOB and can. E&E to a secure local.. Also if your not teaching your kids bushcraft skills ,land nav with compose and map with terrain association there not gonna go out learn on there own in most cases.. I was fortunate enough to grow up on a farm raising livestock and farming hunting and trapping and fishing. My grandfather/ dad taught me how to live off the land and have tried to instill that in my kids but 3 of them have no interest in it but my youngest boy (14) all bout it thank you lord.. Guess my point( sorry to ramble) is most folks this day in age are ill prepared to live off the grid or any SHTF situation in my opinion..


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

i can live off the land if i have to,and rather enjoy foraging and have many other usefull primitive skills

i can survive in the wild without anything modern,even so much as a match or flint and steel

but i do rather like my modern amenities and creature comforts

enjoy them more and more as i get older too


----------



## Traprdan (Jul 8, 2013)

I hear ya buzz


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

didnt the uni-bomber live alone and off the grid untill he was finally taken into custody?


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

SG check out the una-callmaker his calls can call all things but nobody has been able to locate him. He is not a recluse but one that blinds into his surroundings in a sur-real ability. He has also been known to smoke some mean smoke sausage tho this is only here say from a small amount of folks as it cannot be confirmed!!!! Usually all evidence has been eaten. AKA is his middle name and his shadow has been known to be confused with the Dos dude!!!Like NattyB said the grid is mapped now you must be able to become 1 with all in order to be nothing!!! It is said when you smell smoke but can't see it then you've been called and could have been had!!!!!!!!!! And the story lives on!!


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Stonegod said:


> LMAO......Rodney.....You're getting as nutty as Don!!!....though, not as nutty as Ed...but you're getting close.


Its a toss up LOL


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

I do have an "Idiot Theory" which I'll share...kind of relates... Ex: PA has population of approx. 12, 000, 000 persons. IA has population of 2, 000, 000. IA has 10,000 more Square miles than PA. *Theory: Percentage wise you are much more likely to run into an idiot in PA than IA. * This seems to hold true from my experience in both states.

Thus, off-grid makes sense...in theory you should run into far less idiots.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> didnt the uni-bomber live alone and off the grid untill he was finally taken into custody?


 yes, in the end he did.

My wife and I own an off grid house and I have to say that many of the people out there are good people, but the whack jobs are there as well. Many people move off grid because they can't deal with society and its rules. Off grid they can be as wacky as they want usually. The "neighbors" are usually just as crazy or know who is and isn't crazy.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Oh so true YD, well put.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

It doesn't matter where you go the wackos are everywhere. The sad thing about it is they are still reproducing.


----------



## Massey9895 (Dec 6, 2012)

Starting watching Alaskan Bush people last night. Really cool show. I would never get my wife to go for it tho! I would be all for it.

Sent from my iPhone using Outdoor Forums


----------



## Beta (Mar 3, 2014)

Massey9895 said:


> Starting watching Alaskan Bush people last night. Really cool show. I would never get my wife to go for it tho! I would be all for it.
> 
> Never seen the show, but I agree about getting the wife to move that far north! hehe


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

If interested: America Unplugged airs exclusively on Sportsman Channel, Thursday, June 5 at 8 p.m. ET/PT. In addition to the estimated 400,000 Americans living off the grid, there are millions more taking proactive steps towards a lifestyle of self-reliance by stocking pantries, installing generators, and completely adjusting their lives. America Unplugged will reveal individuals, families and other groups across America who choose to live a self-sustaining lifestyle and remove themselves from some of the creature comforts of modern day.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for sharing the info Glen, though I don't get that channel some of those shows are interesting.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

We all might be living off grid if the EPA has there way. Heard on the news yesterday if the new regulations for coal fired power plant emissions goes into effect, there will not be any more coal fired plants. Can you say brown outs.


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

....Just a note on a few posts ago...DW, Hassell and Don: I agree...there are nuts everywhere, even off grid. So noted. *However, it's likely a known nut, compared with the "sudden nut encounter" we find so commonly in suburbia.* We have that "Nut surprise" factor working against us, whereas off grid, you might be able to limit your exposure.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

NattyB said:


> ....Just a note on a few posts ago...DW, Hassell and Don: I agree...there are nuts everywhere, even off grid. So noted. *However, it's likely a known nut, compared with the "sudden nut encounter" we find so commonly in suburbia.* We have that "Nut surprise" factor working against us, whereas off grid, you might be able to limit your exposure.


 So true.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

NattyB said:


> ....Just a note on a few posts ago...DW, Hassell and Don: I agree...there are nuts everywhere, even off grid. So noted. *However, it's likely a known nut, compared with the "sudden nut encounter" we find so commonly in suburbia.* We have that "Nut surprise" factor working against us, whereas off grid, you might be able to limit your exposure.


Most of the people off grid.... Most .... Just want to be left alone. Contact should be on their terms. I can usually tell just by their body language who it might be wise to stay away from.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I am in the Planning Process Now of Building My Own Cabin, we have a Long way to Go But I think we can Do it within the next Couple of years! we are going to cut our own Trees and Do our own Logs at Least that is the plan, but lately the wife has been interested in looking at Kits. I Don't know I was looking to go old School.

I am researching solar Options and Well water options etc. I think I have most of the tools needed to do it but you always run into unexpected problems when you start Projects like this!

We will see!


----------

